# Pocket size slingshots?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey everyone I was wondering if anyone makes or knows anyone who makes a nice pocket size slingshot that fits nicely in the pocket and easy to get out, thanks tristin.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Try A+ or Bill Hays. Both have small pocket sized shooters.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks I'll check


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

_Pete Hogan of MilbroProShot make a number of fine metal frames that would be pocket freindly and last a lifetime. Flatbands pocket shooter is a dream and shoots like one too..._
_ _
_ _


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Three come immediately to mind: Bill Hays, Bill Hays, and Bill Hays

(Why not make your own? It is not that hard and it is fun.)

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

There is also Gamekeeper John in the UK.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Got full day and I'm gonna go out and make one


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

A+ Slingshots which is already mentioned. He has Pee Wee and BB models, both unknown to me. I recently got one of his PS1s that I couldn’t be happier with. It fits my hand perfectly, better than the PS2 and slips in and out of my pocket effortlessly, better than the PS2. It also carries well in my hip pocket.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We have a number of Vendors that have great Pocket-sized shooters.

In no particular order:

Performance Catapults - SPS:
http://slingshotforum.com/forum/49-performance-catapults-forum/

Pocket Predator - Pocket Shooter:
http://slingshotforum.com/forum/50-pocket-predator-forum/

A+ Slingshots - PS2
http://slingshotforum.com/forum/34-a-slingshots-forum/

Flippinout Slingshots - Axiom:
http://slingshotforum.com/user/527-flippinout/

Hogan Castings - ZDP Scallop:
http://slingshotforum.com/user/330-hogancastings/

Flatband - The Ergo:
http://slingshotforum.com/user/14-flatband/


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Have a look at my videos, I teach how to make pocket shooters, with only a few tools.

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=vrRg9-koids

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=U9l8gJj6q4M

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=Ndn8WW_fZ9U

And don't forget the stick-shot ...

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nLblCPGfUXk]http://www.youtube.c...e&v=nLblCPGfUXk[/URL]


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Tristin,

Here are 3 of my favourite mini-frames. The first is a Gibb Mini-Plinker, second a small traditional cut, and third a Pickle Fork Shooter.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bullseyeben does a super cool Lil thing called a ring shooter or somethin. Real small but look like it works pretty well. Also there's a few 'credit card' shooters in the galleries. You can't get much smaller than those without being cutesy.

"hey, whatch where I'm goin'"


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

www.bellsofhythe.com have a very good one


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Got full day and I'm gonna go out and make one


May I suggest "La Cholita". It's a small traditional type that will easily fit a pocket and easy to make. I strongly suggest 1/2 or 3/4 inch plywood (multiplex) unless you know how to select hardwood that will be strong enough for a slingshot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5631-la-cholita/page__hl__cholita__fromsearch__1


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Since I prefer a full size slingshot I think the slimline variety are great. What I have found is some slimlines I have made aren't as secure feeling in my hand. I find Flippinouts Slimline design with the slight palm swell great for the pocket.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12846-flippinout-slimline-in-g10/

Or
http://flippinoutslingshots.com/store/limited-edition-grade/the-flippin-pickle/


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

here you go...





















Forget for the moment whos they are but super lil cattys. I'm sure I'll be reminded...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rapier said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 13772
> View attachment 13773
> ...


Yeah those are sweet looking. If they are Matin's work I would imagine those are functionally good. Some that look good aren't always as nice as the concept.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

dankung slingshots are small and cheap


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

you make a good point rayshot.luckily martins catapults look awesome but also function really well


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Got full day and I'm gonna go out and make one


May I suggest "La Cholita". It's a small traditional type that will easily fit a pocket and easy to make. I strongly suggest 1/2 or 3/4 inch plywood (multiplex) unless you know how to select hardwood that will be strong enough for a slingshot.

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
[/quote]
I'll back Henry up on this one. I made one and it rocks! Perfect size.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll look into them, also if anyone knows who made the one in the pictures rapier posted get me info I love those!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rapier said:


> View attachment 13772


Wow this one looks awesome!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

AGREE!!!!!!!!!^^^ aaah, who makes these?!?!?!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I think the original credit card one was Gophers design but not sure if these Lil ergo ones are his or...?


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

That I'm pretty sure your right I just fount one from gopher..


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tristin,
> 
> Here are 3 of my favourite mini-frames. The first is a Gibb Mini-Plinker, second a small traditional cut, and third a Pickle Fork Shooter.
> 
> ...


wow! so cool! it's like a kid's toy haha! i want one!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Rapier said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 13772
> View attachment 13773
> ...


Very nice slingshots cool designs looks like the gophers G12


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah deffo check out Bill Hays, I managed to get my grubby paws on a G10 seal sniper through another forum, the best side shooter I've shot in all honestly.

I'd check out Gamekeeper John too, ALL of his cattys are small and pocketable


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

3bears said:


> yeah deffo check out Bill Hays, I managed to get my grubby paws on a G10 seal sniper through another forum, the best side shooter I've shot in all honestly.
> 
> I'd check out Gamekeeper John too, ALL of his cattys are small and pocketable


Nice one


----------

